# Fracino Classic



## Plumby101 (6 mo ago)

Hi. I recently bought a used Fracino Classic, single group. It arrived earlier today. I've plumbed in the water and when turned on water trickles out above the water level indicator on the front of the machine. Does anyone have any idea what the issue could be?


----------



## Plumby101 (6 mo ago)

Further information. I've looked it again today and water is coming out of the Air Release Valve.

Should this valve prevent water from escaping, or should the water not be reaching this level? I'm filling with the machine turned off.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The boiler is over-filling, possibly the fill level probe (F191) bis scaled up and not sensing / signalling to turn off the pump. Slacken off the smaller nut and withdraw the probe, clean in with a 'scotch brite pad" . Refit (the nut should be little more than finger tight + a bit). Try machine, if it is still over filling possibly poor connection electrical or faulty component.


----------



## Plumby101 (6 mo ago)

I recently bought a used Fracino Classico. The water and steam work fine, but nothing comes from the grouphead when activated. The pump runs, but no water appears at all. Any thoughts or tips?


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

Sounds to me, distinctly, like a scale problem.
I’d try, and try, and try and try de-scaling. 
however, if that doesn’t work, you're down to stripping and de-scaling the parts separately, I’m afraid.


----------



## Plumby101 (6 mo ago)

That thought did cross my mind, but I'm not sure how to descale if there is no flowing water. Are you aware of a particular place there could be a blockage?


----------



## sobo.sobo (8 mo ago)

Recently I changed my pump in an Ascaso machine. It took in water but very slowly and my first thought was scale. If you want to see if your system is clogged you can take any plastic container with a slim snout that fits snug into the intake hose. Personally i used a sauce bottle used in kitchens for oils and sauces. Now force water (with or without descaler) through your system by pressing the bottle while the machine is on. Be wary of long periods of heating that can fry heating element if there is no water in your system. There are similar methods on youtube. Now this is not to say that your system will work after this and there are other things that can be at fault than scale without knowing anything about Francino machines. Personally my pump took in water (a bit less than normal) but it had no pressure. Looking at the pump I did see signs of a eletrical fault (blackened around the output, metal underneath slightly miscoloured in a pattern that looked wrong). As mentioned this rough a scale buildup might require a cleaning of the system from the inside. Good luck and report back with your findings 🤓


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

No, not really.
but this may help. Link


----------



## Plumby101 (6 mo ago)

Here is a photo of the pressure when the machine is idle (no active buttons). This happens on first press, then the pressure remains high.


----------



## Plumby101 (6 mo ago)

I can hear a click of the solenoid in the lower part of the grouphead.


----------



## Plumby101 (6 mo ago)

So, further investigation... I've remove the head part and taken apart. I cannot blow air through the circled area here, this is the part that brings water into the head (well, to the top of the solenoid).

Should this be a clear pathway or should there be some resistance?


----------



## Plumby101 (6 mo ago)

Sorry, not sure anyone cares ... but the issue was a blocked jet in the main head unit. This is now cleared and water is coming through. Still slightly concerned that the pressure is high. Would you adjust the pressure valve to move this to 8bar?


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

Glad you got things sorted. Whatever the machine, this sort of problem is often a blocked gallery.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Plumby101 said:


> Sorry, not sure anyone cares ... but the issue was a blocked jet in the main head unit. This is now cleared and water is coming through. Still slightly concerned that the pressure is high. Would you adjust the pressure valve to move this to 8bar?


Yes adjust the pump pressure on the pump


----------



## Plumby101 (6 mo ago)

Hi

I have a single group Fracino Classic. Until recently it's been working well. Unfortunately, when I tried to pull a shot, no water appears. The pressure bar goes up to 8 bar as expected, but no water appears.

I've taken the head off and changed the jet and gauze, so thats not the issue. Whilst doing this, I checked that everything was clear in the head and all tubes are running clear.

Could there be a blockage somewhere else?


----------



## Plumby101 (6 mo ago)

Some extra information. The fusebox in my house blew whilst pulling a shot recently, so maybe there is some electrical issues...


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Open it up and look for signs of leaks / staining / discoloration, also check solenoids (check the black boxes for bulges/ possibly the fuse going could have been a faulty solenoid. Your description leaves it a bit open ended. A good photo of inside may help.


----------



## Plumby101 (6 mo ago)

Thanks for the reply. Does the solenoid on the head need to fire to poor a shot? I'm trying to remember the sequence. This could be the issue.


----------

